# War of the Colossal Beast - Jeff Yagher by Mcdee Finished



## mcdougall

I've added a section of rocky hill and another Power Tower to this kit...and had an absolute Blast doing this one...OK...The model is finished...
Here are the last shots I'll post ...on my kit...I'd like to see your guys versions!
....I must say that this kit has been a most enjoyable challenge...
The casting is the BEST I've ever had the pleasure of working with! If you are even thinking of getting one ...don't hesitate...Kits like this one are few and far between...

Here is a 360 of the finished kit...






















































Shoulder damage









...and an overhead shot so you can see the new footprint with the addition I added...









Hope you like!
Mcdee


----------



## Marko

Hey Denis, you did an outstanding job on the base. Nice work. Is the figure solid resin?


----------



## John P

:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

Marko said:


> Hey Denis, you did an outstanding job on the base. Nice work. Is the figure solid resin?


Yes, solid resin...here are the parts that come with the kit...








(Photo by David Morrison)

and the kit assembled before paint and my mods...








(Photo by David Morrison)
...and here he is with the added mods...another tower and hill base in a forced perspective... and the lightning bolts from the Aurora Bride kit was just for a little thread I put together for fun... as a nod to Aurora and to camp things up a bit










Thanks guys for your kind words:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## whitewarrior

Good job! And good pic's too!


----------



## roadrner

Just like the movie! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks for those kind words guys :thumbsup:
Here are a couple of close ups I took for a wip thread...

















Mcdee


----------



## Scorpitat

McD,
top notch work, as always. You never fail to astonish and amaze. One of my fave movies.....a great kit as well.

Fantastic Job my friend! Bravo!

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## Brucebwb

Awesome work and great job with the mods


----------



## mcdougall

Scorpitat said:


> McD,
> top notch work, as always. You never fail to astonish and amaze. One of my fave movies.....a great kit as well.
> 
> Fantastic Job my friend! Bravo!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Scorp.


Wow Scorp...That's really cool of you to say :thumbsup:
This has been a Great kit to build and paint and it actually
brought me back to my old Aurora days...Good Times
I'm really glad you like it :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## whitewarrior

Hmmmmmmmmm. I wonder where the rest of the Aurora Bride kit may be?


----------



## mcdougall

whitewarrior said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm. I wonder where the rest of the Aurora Bride kit may be?


In one of these boxes in my basement...










Mcdee


----------

